# Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich



## Cryptic645 (20. Juni 2012)

*Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

y0,

Folgendes problem:
Kurz nachdem ich Windows 7 (64) hochgefahren habe, dreht der lüfter kurz an und geht wieder aus
Dies wiederholt sich einige male bis er angeht und nie wieder ausgeht.
Die Temp hält sich dann bei 45 grad
Sobald ich auch nur ein kleines programm wie cpu z starte dreht der lüfter deutlich lauter und hört nach ca 3 sec wiede auf (wenn der Intel turboboos aut 3,4 übertaktet)
Nun ist es unmögich einen Film anzusehen ohne zu bangen, dass das ding gleich abhebt - und beim browsen ist er zwar leiser aber dennoch unerträglich.
Für den Idlebetrieb veruche ich nun den lüfter anzusteuren was jedoch unmöglich ist.
Das Bios ist relativ spartanisch, Speedfan zeigt keinerlei lüfter an, notebookhardwarecontroll funzt nur bei 32 bit systemen und throttlestop bringt mir ja absolut nichts
Ich dachte an ein modifiziertes bios oder sonstiges 

one gaming pc auf einem  msi ms-16f3 barebone
i7 3720
675M GTX
16 GB
240 Corsair Force3
750 seagate momentum 
keine Woche alt

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Flashen würde ich nicht, da wird die Garantie flöten gehen. Gibts im Bios keine Einstellung zur lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Cryptic645 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

nein keine einzge
die umfangreichste funktion ist es intel speedstepp zu deaktivieren


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Dann wirst du da nicht viel machen können


----------



## xSunshin3x (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Evtl nen Widerstand einlöten


----------



## fadade (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Es gibt ein Programm namens NotebookHardwareControl, mit dem das bei sehr vielen Books möglich .... war. Leider stellt der Entwickler die x64 -Version nicht hoch, sodass es auf x64-Betriebssystemen nicht läuft. Du kannst aber mit den Windows-Energiesparplänen deine CPU im Idle z.B. drosseln / die Systemkühlungsrichtlinie dort auf pasiv stellen. Habe ich bei mir auch gemacht und im Office-Betrieb gehts wunderbar, alles leise; sofern man damit leben kann, dass die CPU dann nur mit ~1GHz läuft 

Und ob das bei nem i7 passiv lange funktioniert ist fraglich, aber du kannst mal den "Maximalen Leistungszustand" der CPU auf so ~50-60% setzen. Dann geht der Lüfter bestimmt trotzdem an, aber nicht so laut ....

AUßerdem prüfen, ob die Nvidia-Karte im Idle auch wirklich durch Optimus abgeschaltet wird!


----------



## Cryptic645 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

ich kann wirklich damit leben wenn das notebook auf akkubetrieb ist, dass nurnoch 800mhz verfügbar sind und die intel 4000 alles übernimmt er dafür aber LEISE ist! am schreibtisch kann er abheben wie er will
in der energieverwaltung habe ich auch schon alles auf passiv gestellt, jedoch übertaktet er ständig auf 3.4 ghz obwohl ich hier nur istze und schreibte und sonst nichts offen habe!!!!Ich mein wenn ich im browsers scrolle muss sich das ding nicht übertakten und abheben! Die cpu auslastung übersteigt dabei keine 4 %
ich würde es am liebsten drosseln, sodass es z.B auf knopfdruch nur 800mhz zur verfügung hat und sich nichts übertaktet, bzw den lüfter langsamer drehen lassen, sodass er sich vll bei 60 grad einpendelt
jmd eine idee?


----------



## Spieler22 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Habe das gleiche Phänomen mit nem i7 3610QM und ner GTX 670m

Die Lüftersteuerung ist eine Farce...
Er Idled so vor sich hin, dann wird ihm zu warm und klingt für 10 sek wie ein Staubsauger, dann geht der Lüfter wieder aus. 
Anstatt er einfach die ganze Zeit mit niedriger Drehzahl kühlt. Das wäre deutlich angenehmer. Habe auch noch keinen Weg gefunden das zu beheben. 
Selbst mit "Maximaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors" auf 20% bleibt er bei dieser Taktik. Denn im Idle produziert er immer die gleiche Wärme, unabhängig von dieser Option. 
Bei der Optimus Technik kannst du dich nur auf die Akkuanzeige verlassen. So bald du ein GPU Tool startest um zu gucken erwacht die Grafikkarte  sieht man sehr schön an der Akkulaufzeit die sich faktisch halbiert.


----------



## Cryptic645 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

hab ne led mir sag ob optimus aktiv ist oder nicht 

topic:
gibt es keine möglichkeit die cpu  auf 1 ghz zu zwingen (während akkubetrieb/ oder per manuellem umschalten)?
wenn ich in der bib lerne und ein pdf dokument leicht scrolle übertaktet er auf 3,4 ghz und dreht kurz auf
dann wirds wieder leiser und bei bloßem anzeigen eines dokuments geht lüfter stellenweise aus
bewege ich die maus um 1 cm geht er wieder an 

bei einem 1080p video ist keinerlei unterschied hörbar zu 3dmark11!!!


----------



## Spieler22 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Hast du bei den Engergieoptionen "Maximalen Leistungszustand des Prozessors" schonmal auf 10-20% reduziert? Bei mir wird er dann trotz Prime 95 nicht mal mehr 60°C heiß( 30 % ). 
Für Office Arbeiten sollten 10%-20% dicke reichen. Lediglich bei Googlemaps merkt man das es n Sekündchen länger dauert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem unnötigen hochtakten kenne ich. Allerdings ist meiner trotzdem noch sehr leise.


----------



## Cryptic645 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

bei 10 % ist alles noch möglich abber er geht immernoch an und ist laut
gibt es wirklich keine alternative????


----------



## Spieler22 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Man hat leider keinerlei handhabe über die Lüfter im Laptop mit Software.

Die Frage nun wird der Lüfter über Spannung oder PWM geregelt ._.

Bei Spannung:
Was ich probieren würde wäre so ein Kabel mit eingebauten Spannungswandler von 12V auf 7V. Klick!

Der Grundgedanke dahinter:

Lüfter geht bei 48°C mit Startspannung von 7V an (relativ gut hörbar) schaltet dann nach paar sekunden auf 5V runter( Stück ruhiger)
Mit diesem Kabel--->
Lüfter will bei 48°C angehen, hat durch dieses Kabel allerdings 42% weniger Volt zur Verfügung und schafft es deshalb nicht. 
Was passieren kann:

1.
-Cpu wird wärmer und pendelt sich (VLLT!) bei 65°C im Passiv Betrieb ein. ( Temperatur unbedenklich und Laptop ist endlich ruhig)
-Hat evtl nicht mehr genug Drehzahl um Laptop bei hoher Last ausreichend zu kühlen (ACHTUNG)

2. 
Der Laptop übersteigt bei geringerer Temperatur( vllt 60°C) bereits die neue Startspannung die anliegen muss, dies würde zum gleichen Verhalten des Lüfters führen, mit der zusätzlichen Gefahr das bei starker Last keine ausreichende Kühlung gewährleistet werden kann.


Ein weiterer Gedanke wäre sich beispielsweise einen USB-Propeller zu kaufen und diesen in die Luftöffnung des Laptops pusten zu lassen. Meistens haben diese einen angenehmeren Ton als Laptop Lüfter. Dadurch würde die Temp evtl gar nicht über die kritische Temp kommen und der Lüfter im IDLE/ Office aus bleiben.

Letzendlich kannst du auch den Hersteller des Laptops bzw Barebones anschreiben und nach einer aktualisierten Lüftersteuerung/ Bios fragen.

Ich gebe keinerlei Gewähr das irgendwas von dem was ich geschrieben habe klappen muss. Sind nur so ein paar Gedanken die mir durch den Kopf gehen.
MfG Spieler


----------



## fadade (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Nein, wenn du ein x86-Betriebssystem kannst du vielleicht mal (wie ich schonmal irgendwann gesagt habe^^) NHC Notebook Hardware Control probieren.
Sonst Lappi aufschrauben und ggf. bekommste direkt zugriff auf das Lüfter-Kabel; da kannste dann geschickt die Kabel nach draußen verlängern und eine einfache Lüftersteuerung zwischenschalten, habe ich schonmal gemacht, ist nicht so wild, aber könnte später doch mal nerven 

Oder im BIOS ein paar ungenutzte Kerne abschalten, das verringert die Leistungsaufnahme, aber verhindert ggf. auch nicht das anschalten des Lüfters, der kann (wie bei meinem Arbeitsnotebook) auch von der CPU-Auslastung abhängen, dann ist niedriger Takt sogar nicht so toll, da sie dann ständig ausgelastet ist ....

Ansonten: Laptopts haben auch ihre Nachteile


----------



## Spieler22 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Also geht NHC nicht bei 64 bit Systemen


----------



## fadade (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

nicht direkt, ich habe von "inoffiziellen" releases gehört, oder dass man sich irgendwie speziell für seinen Controller ne Datei erstellen lassen kann, aber offiziell hat es keinen x64-Support. Und ich glaube auch (leider) nicht mehr, dass dort nochmal der 64er kommt. Wer sich dafür interessiert: Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) - Homepage, Downloads, Help, Docu, FAQ, News - www.NotebookHardwareControl.net

Und weiter unten steht schon seit gefühlten Jahren folgender Text: 


> Windows 32Bit only!
> 
> *This version does not support Windows 64 Bit.*
> (WinXP 64Bit, Vista 64Bit and Win7 64Bit are not yet supported)
> The 64 Bit Version will be also available very soon.



Manchmal hat man zwar auch Glück mit Speedfan, aber bei mir hat auch das noch nie funktioniert (nicht, seit den C2D-Zeiten ^^ )


----------



## Spieler22 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Speedfan lässt meinen Lappi Bluescreenen


----------



## Cryptic645 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Noch jemand eine idee?

Kann man solch einen Lüfter auch ersetzen?


----------



## fadade (13. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

jup man kann die Lüfter oft auch z.B. bei Amazon oder so nachkaufen. Schwierig wird es nur einen zu finden der baugleich ist aber langsamer rotiert ... da wäre dann ein einfacher Widerstand im kabel dazwischengelötet einfacher


----------



## Duke3d (13. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Mal ne dumme Frage, wenn datt Teil erst ne Woche alt ist/war, isses ja vielleicht defekt, kannst es nicht zurückgeben?


----------



## Spookryder (14. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Gibt das Teil zurueck bevor du irgendwie was dran aenderst und die Garantie Verloren geht, falls du was selbst dran machen solltest, lass dir von One erst eine bestaetigung geben das du von One das ok hast ( schriftlich !!!) nicht einfach nur am Telefon fragen.

Ansonsten versuche das Teil zurueckzugeben und hol dir Woanders nen gescheiten Laptop.

Hatte bei One schon nen fall von nem Kollegen, das es am Telefon hiess er koennte Die sachen Tauschen und Hinterher wusste bei One niemand davon, daher schriftlich !!!

Bei One sage ich aus Vergangenheit und Erfahrung = schlecht

Gruss

Spooky


----------



## Cryptic087 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

hab anscheinend 2 accounts 

topic:

für eine rückgabe ist es denk ich schon zu spät
mittlerweile sind schon 2 monate

Gibt es den die möglichkeit es per software zu steuern wenn ich z.B Linux installiere (win 7 32 bit keine option sonst würd ich ja 12 gb ram ungenutzt lassen)


Kann mir ein PC-Bauer??? oä. einen anderen kühler einbauen (effektiver ect..)


----------



## Spookryder (26. September 2012)

*AW: Cpu lüfter regeln unmöglich*

Hi,

wuerde sagen schau hier mal nach Notebook Lfter/Khler fuer Notebook/Laptops innerhalb 24 Stunden. ob du dort eventuell den Richtigen fuer deinen Barebone und die CPU bekommst, das Problem ist halt das die Kuehlungen bei Laptops immer auf die Barebones ausgelegt ist und meist schwer dann noch was zu machen oder eher was zu finden.

Gegebenenfalls solltest dich mit ONE mal in verbindung sezten, sag einfach du hast einen wunsch auf Nachbesserung aufgrund Materialfehler's eventuell bekommste es durch die Garantie durch, keine Ahnung versuchen kann man's ja.

Wenn nicht koenntest evtl. versuchen deine CPU zu undervolten aber ich weiss nich wie sich das dann auf den Luefter auswirkt aber duerfte eigentlich dann nicht mehr so drehen da die CPU nicht so heiss wird dadurch.

Hier kannst dich ja mal durchlesen, vieleicht wird damit ja ein wenig geholfen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-mobile-cpu-undervolting-mittels-rmclock.html

Und wenn du nicht 2 linke daumen hast duerftest du das mit dem luefter wechseln, vorrausgesetzt du findest den passenden auch alleine hinbekommen.

Gruss

Spooky


----------

